# Oversized genset



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Outdoor taps are unlimited.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Perhaps he should consider selling the 65KW unit and buying the proper size unit.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> Outdoor taps are unlimited.


What do you mean by this? I’m from Canada. As far as I know our tap rules don’t change for outdoor installations. Just curious what nec has for outdoor tap rules?


----------



## Scott s (Sep 21, 2021)

Forge Boyz said:


> Perhaps he should consider selling the 65KW unit and buying the proper size unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nope he's too cheap. Told him it like taking a fuel guzzling Lambo to a store at the end of the block


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Scott s said:


> Nope he's too cheap. Told him it like taking a fuel guzzling Lambo to a store at the end of the block


People don't understand cost of ownership.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Outdoor taps are unlimited.


Is the output of a generator a tap?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Ty the electric guy said:


> What do you mean by this? I’m from Canada. As far as I know our tap rules don’t change for outdoor installations. Just curious what nec has for outdoor tap rules?


In the NEC article 240 is overcurrent protection and section 240.21 covers the location in the circuit. Subsection 240.21(B), Feeder Taps, goes into a number of situations where you can tap a feeder without an OCPD at the tap. It's considered one of the difficult / misunderstood parts of the NEC, if you put "feeder tap rules" in the search engine of your choice you'll see, lots of articles trying to clear things up. (To me that's a sign that part of the code needs improvement.) 

Then 240.21(B)(5) is the rules for Outside Taps of Unlimited Length. (Other tap rules have a limited length as one of the criteria.) 



> (5) Outside Taps of Unlimited Length. Where the conductors
> are located outside of a building or structure, except at the
> point of load termination, and comply with all of the following
> conditions:
> ...


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

splatz said:


> In the NEC article 240 is overcurrent protection and section 240.21 covers the location in the circuit. Subsection 240.21(B), Feeder Taps, goes into a number of situations where you can tap a feeder without an OCPD at the tap. It's considered one of the difficult / misunderstood parts of the NEC, if you put "feeder tap rules" in the search engine of your choice you'll see, lots of articles trying to clear things up. (To me that's a sign that part of the code needs improvement.)
> 
> Then 240.21(B)(5) is the rules for Outside Taps of Unlimited Length. (Other tap rules have a limited length as one of the criteria.)


Thanks. Seems like a good rule. There is a bunch of farms around here that have taps off of farm splitters without over current protection other than the main. Under our current rules those are all technically violations.


----------

